
​Oracle pledges continued support for Java and NetBeans - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/oracle-pledges-continued-support-for-java-and-netbeans/
======
AstroJetson
Lets see what they do. I'm hoping they show some work and are not acting like
a petulant child when someone shows an interest in their toy and says "mine!"

I'm going to guess that Java isn't giving the double digit profit margin that
Larry gets with his other product lines, so they appear to be just let the
money flow in for as long as it can.

